# Echo thread thread thread



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

_Anyone there there there? 

  _


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 7, 2005)

Good Morning Morning Morning


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

you may be as crazy as i am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Good Morning Morning Morning


_Good morning morning morning. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> you may be as crazy as i am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am am



_No, I am not like you, I am not like you, I am not like you. _


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2005)

Quack


----------



## largepkg (Dec 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Quack


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Quack


_"The quack does echo, but it is usually too quiet to hear. When you want to hear an echo, you usually make a very loud noise to make sure the reflection can be heard. But a duck quacks too quietly, so the reflection is too quiet to hear hear hear" 
_


----------



## largepkg (Dec 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _"The quack does echo, but it is usually too quiet to hear. When you want to hear an echo, you usually make a very loud noise to make sure the reflection can be heard. But a duck quacks too quietly, so the reflection is too quiet to hear hear hear"
> _




Have you ever watched a show called mythbusters? They did a segment on "does a duck's quack ehco?".

They firmly believed it would and the myth would be busted. They tried all kinds of audio capturing devices and were not able to pick up an echo. True story...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Have you ever watched a show called mythbusters? They did a segment on "does a duck's quack ehco?".
> 
> They firmly believed it would and the myth would be busted. They tried all kinds of audio capturing devices and were not able to pick up an echo. True story...


_Yeah I saw it but I remember that in the end of the show they were able to find it.  

Mythbusters is great. :bounce: _


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah I saw it but I remember that in the end of the show they were able to find it.
> 
> Mythbusters is great. :bounce: _


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Quack


Quack Quack Quack Quack Quack


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2005)

6 6 6


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah I saw it but I remember that in the end of the show they were able to find it.
> 
> Mythbusters is great. :bounce: _




You get Mythbusters in Russia Russia?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2005)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Shae (Dec 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> 6 6 6


   

THE DEVIL!

THE DEVIL!

THE DEVIL!


----------

